# Applying for permenant residence under section 27 (g)



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

I am putting together my application for permenant residence under 27 (g) as I have two South African children. I am would liek advice on a few points.

Here are the documents I am required to have together:
- Original passport and certified copies of biometric page and all previous visas
- Passport photograph
- Birth certificate and certified copy
- Radiological Report
- Medical Report
- Police Clearance certificate from UK and South Africa
- Unabridged Mariage Certificate and certified copy
*- Documentary proof of cohabitation and extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties * This one I am not sure what to provide. I am married to a SAC, he works and provides for the family, I have no bills in my name. Can he provide an affidavit to state all of this and will it be sufficient?
- Both children's unabridged birth certificates to fulfil proof of relationship and certified copies thereof

Will all of these documents fulfil the criteria?

There is also the part to fulfil 27(g) which is financial support but this is waived as I am applying through minor children, correct?

Also, regarding the fees. I am under the understanding that the spouse of a SAC is not required to pay the Home Affairs fees but if I am applying under 27 (g) does this still apply or do I need to pay the R1520?


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> I am putting together my application for permenant residence under 27 (g) as I have two South African children. I am would liek advice on a few points.
> 
> Here are the documents I am required to have together:
> - Original passport and certified copies of biometric page and all previous visas
> ...


Under the spouse category which is section 26(b) you only pay the VFS handling fee of R1350,that is if the application is made within the Republic,but if you apply via section 27(g) you pay both the VFS handling fee of R1350 plus the DHA application fee of R1520.Most of the applications under section 27(g) are being rejected if you don't comply with regulation 23(7).Good luck with your application


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Under the spouse category which is section 26(b) you only pay the VFS handling fee of R1350,that is if the application is made within the Republic,but if you apply via section 27(g) you pay both the VFS handling fee of R1350 plus the DHA application fee of R1520.Most of the applications under section 27(g) are being rejected if you don't comply with regulation 23(7).Good luck with your application


Hi Nomqhele

How can one comply with regulation 23(7) if the South African Relative is a Minor child?


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Under the spouse category which is section 26(b) you only pay the VFS handling fee of R1350,that is if the application is made within the Republic,but if you apply via section 27(g) you pay both the VFS handling fee of R1350 plus the DHA application fee of R1520.Most of the applications under section 27(g) are being rejected if you don't comply with regulation 23(7).Good luck with your application


Hi all 

Can someone who successfully applied for PR Under section 27g (where the relative is a minor south african child) please help us with some Info regarding documents to submit for undertaken to support applicant by SA citizen

Thanks


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

What is regulation 23(7)?


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> What is regulation 23(7)?


Regulation 23(7) In the case of an application contemplated in section 25(2) of the Act in respect of a
permanent residence permit contemplated in sections 26(c) and (d) and 27(g) of the Act, the
citizen or permanent resident shall satisfy the Director-General that he or she is able and
willing to support and maintain the foreign relative making the application.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Looks like they removed a note that they had before of waiving it if the relative is a minor. This is unlawful. If you have South African children and the other spouse is no-longer there, then do they mean to say the children have to leave the country?



> 23(7) In the case of an application contemplated in section 25(2) of the Act in respect of a permit
> contemplated in sections 26(c) and (d) and 27(g) of the Act, the citizen or permanent resident
> shall satisfy the Director-General that he or she is able and willing to support and maintain the
> foreign relative making the application.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/south-africa-expat-forum-expats-living-south-africa/460146-trp-processing-time-3.html

See legalmans post, who is an immigration advisor.


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> *- Documentary proof of cohabitation and extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties * This one I am not sure what to provide. I am married to a SAC, he works and provides for the family, I have no bills in my name. Can he provide an affidavit to state all of this and will it be sufficient?


Can anyone advise on this part?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Permanent Residence*



Jennybadenhorst said:


> Can anyone advise on this part?


To answer some of the questions here, if you have a South African child, you can apply for PR straight away if you can prove that the child is yours (unabridged birth certificate, etc). Sometimes the DHA gives a rejection on silly grounds which are always won on appeal (such as that a 1-year old child cannot support you).

Next, the documentary proof is not for you and your husband, but for you and your child. In theory no waiver is necessary, but you know what I say about mitigating risk in immigration applications... Supply proof of your and your spouses finances and support of the children as well as why the child obviously can't pay for anything.

Lastly, you must pay the R1,520.


----------



## Bexiee (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a similar question to the OP, but without children - my life partner fully supports me financially - as the OP asked, will a letter from him explaining that this is the case suffice? Thanks in advance


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Shared financial repsonsibility*



Bexiee said:


> I have a similar question to the OP, but without children - my life partner fully supports me financially - as the OP asked, will a letter from him explaining that this is the case suffice? Thanks in advance


No. You must do an affidavit, but must show this clearly on paper as well. There are so many ways to "skin this cat", however you must use what you have. Transfers between partners and shared leases are very common, as are shared bank accounts.


----------

